# FA Trophy QF: Dulwich Hamlet vs Macclesfield Town, Sat 25th Feb



## YTC (Feb 10, 2017)

Surely one of the biggest games in decades for DHFC.

Advanced Tickets are on sale HERE

Standard league Pricing (£10/£4)

3pm KO

This is NOT an all ticket game, even if we sell out online, we'll be holding some tickets back on the gate. There is also NO segregation (take note, Braintree).

Excited already, and its 2 weeks away.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 10, 2017)

Me again. Good to know. Really looking forward to it. Hopefully we get a healthy turnout to support the Hamlet!


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 10, 2017)

Very much looking forward to it


----------



## clog (Feb 10, 2017)

According to the Macc forum the 5-2 score line flattered us... think they were watching a different game.


----------



## YTC (Feb 10, 2017)

clog said:


> According to the Macc forum the 5-2 score line flattered us... think they were watching a different game.


Highlights are out tonight.. let's see about that?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Feb 10, 2017)

We are also a moneybags club aiming for the heights of the football league.

They seem friendly.


----------



## clog (Feb 10, 2017)

Tony_LeaS said:


> We are also a moneybags club aiming for the heights of the football league.
> 
> They seem friendly.


Tbf that was corrected further down the thread. All the Macc fans I know are great (and I know quite a few). They're not generally dickheads.


----------



## Maccs finest! (Feb 10, 2017)

clog said:


> Tbf that was corrected further down the thread. All the Macc fans I know are great (and I know quite a few). They're not generally dickheads.


Really looking forward to this one, should be s great atmosphere and hopefully 250-300 SILKMEN in attendance.

Well done against Braintree, great result.

Roll on the 25th Feb!!!!!!


----------



## clog (Feb 10, 2017)

Claudia has said she will be wearing her Macc replica shirt and her Dulwich scarf and will spend half the match supporting Dulwich, half Macc


----------



## EDC (Feb 10, 2017)

clog said:


> Claudia has said she will be wearing her Macc replica shirt and her Dulwich scarf and will spend half the match supporting Dulwich, half Macc


Who's Claudia?


----------



## clog (Feb 10, 2017)

EDC said:


> Who's Claudia?


My daughter


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2017)

Macclesfield Town have played two away games in South London this season in the Vanarama National League
They lost both
20 August Sutton United 2 - Macclesfield Town 0
17 December Bromley 2 Macclesfield Town 1


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 11, 2017)

clog said:


> Tbf that was corrected further down the thread. All the Macc fans I know are great (and I know quite a few). They're not generally dickheads.



And this forum is always wonderfully balanced and friendly eh?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> And this forum is always wonderfully balanced and friendly eh?


Always. 100%. Complete fact.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Macclesfield Town have played two away games in South London this season in the Vanarama National League
> They lost both
> 20 August Sutton United 2 - Macclesfield Town 0
> 17 December Bromley 2 Macclesfield Town 1



Where was the spoiler alert?! No point going now, we know how it ends...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Macclesfield Town have played two away games in South London this season in the Vanarama National League
> They lost both
> 20 August Sutton United 2 - Macclesfield Town 0
> 17 December Bromley 2 Macclesfield Town 1


 Ahem, I beg to differ.
They haven't played in South London. One was in Surrey, the other in Kent...


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ahem, I beg to differ.
> They haven't played in South London. One was in Surrey, the other in Kent...



Surely France?


----------



## ceefaxbrian (Feb 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ahem, I beg to differ.
> They haven't played in South London. One was in Surrey, the other in Kent...


----------



## ceefaxbrian (Feb 11, 2017)

London boroughs of SUTTON and BROMLEY makes them proper sarf Londoners ?????


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 11, 2017)

ceefaxbrian said:


> London boroughs of SUTTON and BROMLEY makes them proper sarf Londoners ?????



No. Take it up with Mishi.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 11, 2017)

Find me their London postcodes.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2017)

Thinking Mishi opts for the old London County Council boundaries (pre 1965) not these newfangled GLC/GLA boundaries

"Mishi's and old skool dinosaur"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2017)

Are we going Toilets Opposite stand for this one ?
as well as behind the goal ?

Want maximum noise and visual presence


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Are we going Toilets Opposite stand for this one ?
> as well as behind the goal ?
> 
> Want maximum noise and visual presence



#TOFFONS

Possibly....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 12, 2017)

#TOFFONS was the acronym I was looking for


----------



## Scolly (Feb 12, 2017)

Partisan: can I assume my big flag is in the shed? I may be taking it to Hamburg Sat


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 12, 2017)

yes put it in big shed with pole - flag need a little cleaning in one area


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Surely France?


Indeed, but Kent is merely a part of France, off of the mainland.


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 15, 2017)

I reckon the pop-up food stalls ought to be selling mac and cheese for this one!


----------



## toby kempton (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe get special badges (dulwich v macclesfield ) I know wimbledon do them and I know they were made for merstham v oxford


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 15, 2017)

toby kempton said:


> Maybe get special badges (dulwich v macclesfield ) I know wimbledon do them and I know they were made for merstham v oxford



Who wouldn't love a special badge? Non badge collectors maybe.


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2017)

Half and half scarves would be really great.


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 15, 2017)

pinknblue said:


> I reckon the pop-up food stalls ought to be selling mac and cheese for this one!


some mistake , surely . gotta be chips with gravy !


----------



## Nivag (Feb 15, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> some mistake , surely . gotta be chips with gravy !


Beer & Sex & Chips n Gravy is all a Macc lad wants.


----------



## Taper (Feb 15, 2017)

To my shame, I saw the Macc Lads live in Nottingham in the 80s.  Supported by Lawnmower Deth though, in my defence.


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 15, 2017)

Nivag said:


> Beer & Sex & Chips n Gravy is all a Macc lad wants.


with fantastic timing and exquisite good fortune ( it's my birthday ) , i'm doing the 'ten for a tenner ' PA tracks  for this game . in among my 60's hippie and 70's punk selections , i was looking for a Macc lads track - finding it difficult to find anything that will be acceptable .


----------



## Latahs (Feb 15, 2017)

^I wondered when the references to those guys would start!


----------



## Ian Kaye (Feb 15, 2017)

Please no half & half scarves (nothing worse), no commemorative programme just treat it like any other game and with a bit of luck, maybe just maybe...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 16, 2017)

Ian Kaye said:


> Please no half & half scarves (nothing worse)



Noel Edmonds?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 16, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Noel Edmonds?



Went to my school


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 16, 2017)

Ian Kaye said:


> Please no half & half scarves (nothing worse), no commemorative programme just treat it like any other game and with a bit of luck, maybe just maybe...



What about a scarf commemorating all the teams we beat so far?


----------



## clog (Feb 16, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> with fantastic timing and exquisite good fortune ( it's my birthday ) , i'm doing the 'ten for a tenner ' PA tracks  for this game . in among my 60's hippie and 70's punk selections , i was looking for a Macc lads track - finding it difficult to find anything that will be acceptable .


I love Macc doesn't have any swearing iirc


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 16, 2017)

Ian Kaye said:


> Please no half & half scarves (nothing worse), no commemorative programme just treat it like any other game and with a bit of luck, maybe just maybe...


But half and half scarves are great


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

Why do half-and-half shirts offend football fans? - BBC News


----------



## Poids (Feb 16, 2017)

Who do I speak to about getting a Noel Edmonds scarf?


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 16, 2017)

clog said:


> I love Macc doesn't have any swearing iirc


you do not remember correctly , clog


----------



## clog (Feb 16, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> you do not remember correctly , clog


Sob! That was my best suggestion too...


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 16, 2017)

Ian Kaye said:


> Please no half & half scarves (nothing worse),


I trust EDC was being very tongue in cheek!  The only 'half and half' I've ever liked was Norman Wisdom at Albania v England:


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 16, 2017)

I like my Dulwich / Altona scarf


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 16, 2017)

Poids said:


> Who do I speak to about getting a Noel Edmonds scarf?



A certain Mister Blobby


----------



## Blitzwalker (Feb 16, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> I like my Dulwich / Altona scarf


My Dulwich/Altona scarf was so popular, it now resides in Hamburg as a swap for an Altona one. I suppose I could knit my normal sized Dulwich and Altona scarves together to make a giant Tom Baker-style (one for the teenagers) half and half scarf.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 16, 2017)

Save the commemorative stuff until the final


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> I like my Dulwich / Altona scarf


That's because the two teams - and their fans - have an _actual lasting link_ with each other rather than being thrown together for 90 mins by chance in a cup fixture.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Feb 16, 2017)

editor said:


> That's because the two teams - and their fans - have an _actual lasting link_ with each other rather than being thrown together for 90 mins by chance in a cup fixture.



Would half/half scarves commemorating the Battle of Champion Hill with Royston Town be acceptable?


----------



## YTC (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Would half/half scarves commemorating the Battle of Champion Hill with Royston Town be acceptable?



I think thats fine, but we have to commission an oil painting of the battlefield first.


----------



## chris gil (Feb 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> I think thats fine, but we have to commission an oil painting of the battlefield first.



I`m looking forward to the sealed knot re enactment of that on greendale one day


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 17, 2017)

Hurry. Greendale will have a 30,000 capacity stadium and leisure complex built on it soon ;-p


----------



## chris gil (Feb 17, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Hurry. Greendale will have a 30,000 capacity stadium and leisure complex built on it soon ;-p



ha . like it , gotta love a bit of post truth


----------



## Lyham (Feb 17, 2017)

Macclesfield playing Braintree tomorrow. Keep an eye on that.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't believe how upset people get about half-and-half scarves. Tbh, wearing a club scarf at all is a serious going-to-the-match style error.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2017)

You're a Stone Island Football Factory geezer then, with a dislike of the 'scarfers' then? 

With regard to 'half & half' I will one hundred per cent  buy any types that are on sale along Wembley Way, in the unlikely event of ourselves ever getting to the Trophy final...


----------



## Joe K (Feb 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You're a Stone Island Football Factory geezer then, with a dislike of the 'scarfers' then?
> 
> With regard to 'half & half' I will one hundred per cent  buy any types that are on sale along Wembley Way, in the unlikely event of ourselves ever getting to the Trophy final...



Not really, I just don't massively like football scarves as a thing to wear. And I was trying to provoke a reaction, because I was feeling childish. And because I think the hysteria about half-and-half scarves is a very Modern Football thing, to be honest, in as much as I think a lot of Against Modern Football obsessions are very Modern Football.


----------



## chris gil (Feb 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You're a Stone Island Football Factory geezer then, with a dislike of the 'scarfers' then?
> 
> With regard to 'half & half' I will one hundred per cent  buy any types that are on sale along Wembley Way, in the unlikely event of ourselves ever getting to the Trophy final...



I'm more thinking of a quarter/quarter/quarter / quarter scarf as  its the vase and trophy final all on the same day


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2017)

Joe K said:


> Not really, I just don't massively like football scarves as a thing to wear. And I was trying to provoke a reaction, because I was feeling childish. And because I think the hysteria about half-and-half scarves is a very Modern Football thing, to be honest, in as much as I think a lot of Against Modern Football obsessions are very Modern Football.


 Time to go proper retro and bring back rosettes & rattles!


----------



## Joe K (Feb 17, 2017)

chris gil said:


> I'm more thinking of a quarter/quarter/quarter / quarter scarf as  its the vase and trophy final all on the same day



I'd wear a scarf if it could represent every single club in the FA Cup, Trophy, Vase and Sunday Cup. Joseph & His Techniclubbered Dream Scarf: The Musical.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Time to go proper retro and bring back rosettes & rattles!



I reckon I could be persuaded to wear a nice rosette.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 17, 2017)

I've got a rosette from the '93 final at the old Wembley. Kidderminster v Wycombe! Excellent memories!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 17, 2017)

Right tomorrow Macclesfield play Braintree. Braintree are 2nd in the form table over the last 10 games. This will be an interesting fixture looking towards next week. Then again it is a cup game........


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2017)

I hope the Club is fully prepared for huge crowd for the Macclesfield game

enough bar staff
enough food outlets
tea bar working
etc

and any chance that people don't get sprayed by the car wash while queuing at the turnstiles

Really think match day experience  (on and off the pitch) affects attendances and enjoyment and how people see the club


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 18, 2017)

2-0 win v Braintree , dire game but 3,points are 3 points , looking forward to next Saturday


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

Half the people there today weren't even watching the game


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Half the people there today weren't even watching the game


So long as they're paying their money at the gate, that's fine by me (even though I think you're wildly exaggerating).


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah ur right. Just used to all eyes following every touch and move on the pitch. Being in macclesfield


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

Bring...


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 18, 2017)

editor said:


> So long as they're paying their money at the gate, that's fine by me (even though I think you're wildly exaggerating).



And buying beer  all money in the bank.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

Maybe 1 in 5


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2017)

1,267 at Macclesfield Town V Braintree Town today


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

What happens if we do get promoted and it's not ok to drink outside? Will the beer sales and social element drop? Just thinking ahead.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah macc aren't massively followed.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 18, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> What happens if we do get promoted and it's not ok to drink outside? Will the beer sales and social element drop? Just thinking ahead.



You can drink in Conference South.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 18, 2017)

Excellent news!


----------



## AndyF (Feb 19, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I hope the Club is fully prepared for huge crowd for the Macclesfield game
> 
> enough bar staff
> enough food outlets
> ...



We will be prepared but as you are aware we can't open the outside bar and fans can't drink outside the clubhouse. We will pre-pour as much as possible. When we have crowds of 2000 plus there will be times when fans have to queue in a clubhouse that can only hold 350 people max.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2017)

AndyF said:


> We will be prepared but as you are aware we can't open the outside bar and fans can't drink outside the clubhouse. We will pre-pour as much as possible. When we have crowds of 2000 plus there will be times when fans have to queue in a clubhouse that can only hold 350 people max.


Fantastic FA rule.  You get several grand in prize money for winning these Trophy games, but probably lose almost as much in reduced bar takings.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Fantastic FA rule.  You get several grand in prize money for winning these Trophy games, but probably lose almost as much in reduced bar takings.



Plus we have to give away half the ticket money?


----------



## AndyF (Feb 19, 2017)

Agree but it's the same for everyone. We just happen to have a much bigger fanbase then a lot of teams at our level. Maybe fans could contact the FA?


----------



## JTee (Feb 19, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Half the people there today weren't even watching the game



When it's that busy it's hardly a surprise you get people chatting, if you don't get a decent vantage point early on then you can't see the pitch. The ground isn't adequate for 2000 people (let alone 3000). Would some more makeshift terracing really be that difficult?

I'd be surprised if it doesn't put some people off coming back, ten quid to stare at the back of someone's head.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2017)

JTee said:


> When it's that busy it's hardly a surprise you get people chatting, if you don't get a decent vantage point early on then you can't see the pitch. The ground isn't adequate for 2000 people (let alone 3000). Would some more makeshift terracing really be that difficult?
> 
> I'd be surprised if it doesn't put some people off coming back, ten quid to stare at the back of someone's head.



This is where the beauty of half the people not watching the game comes into its own.


----------



## Pavel (Feb 19, 2017)

Season ticket holder. Is it worth getting tickets in advance for this? Don't want them to run out on the door....


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2017)

Pavel said:


> Season ticket holder. Is it worth getting tickets in advance for this? Don't want them to run out on the door....



Depends how early you will get to the game. The issue won't be when it sells out I don't think, but how long you are willing to queue!


----------



## jonesyboyo (Feb 19, 2017)

Will Leeds v Sheff Weds be on in the bar before the match? Asking for a mate. cheers


----------



## YTC (Feb 19, 2017)

JTee said:


> When it's that busy it's hardly a surprise you get people chatting, if you don't get a decent vantage point early on then you can't see the pitch. The ground isn't adequate for 2000 people (let alone 3000). Would some more makeshift terracing really be that difficult?
> 
> I'd be surprised if it doesn't put some people off coming back, ten quid to stare at the back of someone's head.



The trust have been looking at ground improvements I hear, however a concrete pour is a little more tricky than you think, you have to obtain planning permission and get it signed off by relevant Council/Health and safety authorities I'd imagine. Potentially do-able in the summer if the funds can be found/we know whats happening with the new stadium.

A small gesture, but we'll be moving the staging from the bar outside to add a small 4th tier behind the goals. Should make a bit of difference at the back!


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2017)

Photos here!
































Dulwich Hamlet sweep aside play off rivals Needham Market 2-0 in packed Champion Hill


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mark Morrison "return of the MAC" would be nice , yours in advance Silkman72


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2017)

If we actually had someone outside the mega container or by turnstiles selling only scarves (maybe even just the bar pink & blue scarf) - I am sure we could shift an extra 100 on the day

But sure reasons why this is not practical - just think lots of new punters


----------



## Latahs (Feb 20, 2017)

^I frequently do this and suspect I'll do it again on Saturday, if briefly. Of course if there are any volunteers (further to those we have) we could deploy them to do more of the game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I hope the Club is fully prepared for huge crowd for the Macclesfield game
> 
> enough bar staff
> enough food outlets
> ...


 It is something we are generally stuck with, due to the size of the ground.
There is enough bar staff, I think...they are doing the best they can, with the space they have, in my opinion. And it WILL be worse on Saturday, due to Football Association regulations, and the outside bar being closed, with no alcohol allowed to be consumed in the ground.

The tea bar will be working, as will the burger stand & the Thai food stand down the far end.

If you have any suggestions on how to improve things then please send an email to the General Manager, who is charge of all the ground facilities, namely Chris Taylor: chris@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk

Or, if about tomorrow, anyone can ask me to point him out in person at the Barkingside match, if you don't know who it is.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Half the people there today weren't even watching the game


 They may not be...but they are 'watching the game in their own way'...and spending money, which still puts money into the Club coffers, which all helps put the team onto the pitch that we have, which those of us who try to watch the game benefit from. If some come down to Champion Hill to use it as a way of supporting their Club, and enjoying the buzz of being part of the match day, even if it's different to the way you do....well I don't see the problem with that. Surely we should welcome everyone, is that supposed to our 'mantra'?


----------



## clog (Feb 20, 2017)

I sort of feel like it's wasting everyone's time for me to email Chris to remind him that someone needs to check that the ladies loos have loo roll... that's really pretty basic stuff but it still isn't happening consistently.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Fantastic FA rule.  You get several grand in prize money for winning these Trophy games, but probably lose almost as much in reduced bar takings.


 Disagree....yes, you lose the outside bar element, but the bar itself will still be just as packed inside, so in that sense, will take as much...and if we draw or win it will be rammed after the final whistle for longer, too...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Plus we have to give away half the ticket money?


 That's competition rules in ALL cup competitions, not sure of the percentages though. You know...if we were drawn away to Arsenal, like Lincoln City, then are you saying we don't get a share???


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

clog said:


> I sort of feel like it's wasting everyone's time for me to email Chris to remind him that someone needs to check that the ladies loos have loo roll... that's really pretty basic stuff but it still isn't happening consistently.


 And the only thing we can do...is KEEP ON COMPLAINING!!!!

I realise it's tiresome, and tedious, and frustrating...but what else can you suggest?


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 20, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> If we actually had someone outside the mega container or by turnstiles selling only scarves (maybe even just the bar pink & blue scarf) - I am sure we could shift an extra 100 on the day
> 
> But sure reasons why this is not practical - just think lots of new punters



Perfectly practical, just question of having enough volunteers to rota on and give people games off. We need to cover 50:50, programmes and container as a priority. That's minimum four people, but ideally six or seven. We can then think about many other possible roles such as this. It does need people to volunteer.

Latahs has done a great job on this recently. If you, or anyone else for that matter, wishes to add themselves to the rota or specific role, then do get in touch.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm on radio matchdays and always behind the main bar (unless in the cellar) so if anything needs fixing/changing I can radio it through.

In the very unlikely event I'm not around then ask one of the team to get me.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 20, 2017)

Maybe if we asked via twitter or this bulletin board if anyone could help on the day in certain roles/capacity on a specific day and approx commitment time wise

I think people more likely to volunteer than just a please volunteer request

(fully appreciate all that volunteers do)


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 20, 2017)

Coach ticket booked 7.30 am departure, looking forward to having a beer with you lads


----------



## Latahs (Feb 20, 2017)

> PartisanDulwich said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if we asked via twitter or this bulletin board if anyone could help on the day in certain roles/capacity on a specific day and approx commitment time wise
> ...



We're (DHST+Committee) gradually doing better and better at this, I suspect urban is the one avenue i'm not really using. We've currently got a hardcore of about 4-5 regulars who volunteer and do a sterling job but as pompeydunc says it'd be nice to rest them now and then. 

The current mediums we're calling for volunteers through are as follows:

DHST Website
DHST Newsletter
Emails to frequent volunteers
Mishi makes requests via facebook
Signage at Megacontainer
DHFC committee commercial/community meetings 
Occasionally, club twitter...

The current optimum level is around 4 volunteers per game, which comprises secondary sellers for programs/50:50 (alongside the usual faces if they're there) and a helper for the megacontainer (alongside trust board members).

If people have any ideas as to where other volunteers could be deployed then please say.

Time commitments

50/50 seller ~1hr before K/O and during the 1st half
Programs  ~ 1hr before K/O (or until you SELL OUT! )
Megacontainer ~1hr before K/O, during H/T and 30 mins after F/T

If you volunteer you will get FREE Entry and if you are an S/T then FREE ENTRY (for League Games) for a guest (first timer preferred)

DM me if you'd like to help at any future game as we can put you on the rota....


----------



## clog (Feb 20, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And the only thing we can do...is KEEP ON COMPLAINING!!!!
> 
> I realise it's tiresome, and tedious, and frustrating...but what else can you suggest?


Actually put some loo roll in the ladies? Have it as part of a pre-match checklist? I dunno...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

For all you know it might be done and someone nicks it...


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 20, 2017)

Could someone clarify the likely admission procedure?

I've just bought my tickets and this states that I have to bring the confirmation e-mail together with the card I used for the transaction to the turnstile on matchday. I don't know if I've missed something here because that seems to be an awful lot of dicking about at the turnstile when compared to, say, lobbing a tenner.

I'm only asking as I'm not even going to bother attempting to join the bar queue at any point and instead intend to have a few beers at the Fox or the Cherry Tree and rock-up around 20 minutes before KO - is this plan badly flawed and likely to end in disappointment? Please advise


----------



## Joe K (Feb 20, 2017)

YTC said:


> The trust have been looking at ground improvements I hear, however a concrete pour is a little more tricky than you think, you have to obtain planning permission and get it signed off by relevant Council/Health and safety authorities I'd imagine. Potentially do-able in the summer if the funds can be found/we know whats happening with the new stadium.
> 
> A small gesture, but we'll be moving the staging from the bar outside to add a small 4th tier behind the goals. Should make a bit of difference at the back!



There's a really good point in here. Some people just don't get just how hard to achieve even small ground improvements are, or why they're hard to achieve. If it was that simple to just magic a 5-step terrace behind a goal I'm sure it would have been done some time ago, and a five-step terrace is a lot more complex than very many of the things clubs struggle to construct to comply with grading regulations.


----------



## YTC (Feb 20, 2017)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Could someone clarify the likely admission procedure?
> 
> I've just bought my tickets and this states that I have to bring the confirmation e-mail together with the card I used for the transaction to the turnstile on matchday. I don't know if I've missed something here because that seems to be an awful lot of dicking about at the turnstile when compared to, say, lobbing a tenner.
> 
> I'm only asking as I'm not even going to bother attempting to join the bar queue at any point and instead intend to have a few beers at the Fox or the Cherry Tree and rock-up around 20 minutes before KO - is this plan badly flawed and likely to end in disappointment? Please advise



I'm sure Griff_Turnstile is the man to update you, but I'm pretty sure they have scanners for the barcode/QR on your print out to let you in, and we'll have dedicated turnstiles for adv tickets. 

We'll be advising ALL attendees to get here as early as possible to avoid the cues we had on Saturday and previous other big games.


----------



## YTC (Feb 20, 2017)

^ to further this, as Mishi pointed out, perhaps a soft drink with a kick may be the way forward


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 20, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'm sure Griff_Turnstile is the man to update you, but I'm pretty sure they have scanners for the barcode/QR on your print out to let you in, and we'll have dedicated turnstiles for adv tickets.
> 
> We'll be advising ALL attendees to get here as early as possible to avoid the cues we had on Saturday and previous other big games.



Thanks. Is 2.30 early enough? (educated guess sought)



YTC said:


> ^ to further this, as Mishi pointed out, perhaps a soft drink with a kick may be the way forward



You absolute rascals.


----------



## YTC (Feb 20, 2017)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Thanks. Is 2.30 early enough? (educated guess sought)



I'd say at the latest, that's a good call!


----------



## clog (Feb 20, 2017)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Could someone clarify the likely admission procedure?
> 
> I've just bought my tickets and this states that I have to bring the confirmation e-mail together with the card I used for the transaction to the turnstile on matchday. I don't know if I've missed something here because that seems to be an awful lot of dicking about at the turnstile when compared to, say, lobbing a tenner.
> 
> I'm only asking as I'm not even going to bother attempting to join the bar queue at any point and instead intend to have a few beers at the Fox or the Cherry Tree and rock-up around 20 minutes before KO - is this plan badly flawed and likely to end in disappointment? Please advise


It's badly flawed in that you will be queuing to get in if you rock up 20 mins before kick off...


----------



## AndyF (Feb 21, 2017)

My view (from behind the bar). We will be open from 1pm. Last Saturday the vast majority turned up post 2:15pm. If we get 2000 people turn up at the same time there will be massive queues.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 21, 2017)

The only problem with getting in early is that I drive and nearly forgot about the 3 hour limit in Sainsbury's car park last game! Might have to try some street parking and a little walk - see you in the bar around 1


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2017)

TOFFONS is go. Sorry Mick!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 21, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'm sure Griff_Turnstile is the man to update you, but I'm pretty sure they have scanners for the barcode/QR on your print out to let you in, and we'll have dedicated turnstiles for adv tickets.
> 
> We'll be advising ALL attendees to get here as early as possible to avoid the cues we had on Saturday and previous other big games.


*"avoid the cues"* Is there going to be trouble? We don't have a pool table so why would there be cues?


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> *"avoid the cues"* Is there going to be trouble? We don't have a pool table so why would there be cues?



I'd love a pool table. Can we whack it right in the middle of the bar?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2017)

As someone said, maybe we could go retro with rosettes and rattles
so got a handful of these done for Saturday


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 21, 2017)

YTC said:


> TOFFONS is go. Sorry mick mccartney


?


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> ?



Wrong Mick! Don't mind me.


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2017)

YTC said:


> TOFFONS is go.


Unless Macclesfield get in there first.


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2017)

EDC said:


> Unless Macclesfield get in there first.



The Race Is On...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 21, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> As someone said, maybe we could go retro with rosettes and rattles
> so got a handful of these done for Saturday
> 
> View attachment 100928


They are ace! top work fella


----------



## passenger (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking forward to this weekend


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)

Silkman72 Come and say hello at the bar fella. I'll be the bloke with a bunch of keys around his neck and a radio. Whatever happens good luck with the rest of your season and have a great day.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 22, 2017)

Only a hand full of pre-sale ticket left!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

Sounds like only one supporters coach from Macclesfield


----------



## clog (Feb 22, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Sounds like only one supporters coach from Macclesfield


I imagine many will make their own way down and they have a reasonably large contingent of southern-based fans who wouldn't use a coach so I wouldn't read too much into that.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)

I heard they were taking four coaches (including players/staff). Given the nature of the game would be surprised if they took less than 200 including local fans.


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

AndyF said:


> I heard they were taking four coaches (including players/staff). Given the nature of the game would be surprised if they took less than 200 including local fans.



I estimate about 300-500, sure there are a few exiles down here that would come out of the wood work! Certainly shifted some online to Macc fans.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> I estimate about 300-500, sure there are a few exiles down here that would come out of the wood work! Certainly shifted some online to Macc fans.



I know a handful London based fans coming. Looks like we'll have a gate 2600 minimum!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 22, 2017)

Do we think we might be turning people away? Wouldn't want the Macc fans to travel down only not to get in! 
My dad, brother and I have got our online so happy days - just need to get there early to make sure we get seats as my Dad will struggle to stand the whole match.


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

Jimbob73 said:


> Do we think we might be turning people away? Wouldn't want the Macc fans to travel down only not to get in!
> My dad, brother and I have got our online so happy days - just need to get there early to make sure we get seats as my Dad will struggle to stand the whole match.



Advanced tickets have been available for over a week, MTFC shared ticket links too. Our advice, as theirs, will be if you haven't got a ticket, get down early!


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)

Jimbob73 I don't think so but we can't guarantee it. The main reason for online sales is that we don't want the turnstiles backed up and we can split the crowd coming in.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Matt D (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> I estimate about 300-500, sure there are a few exiles down here that would come out of the wood work! Certainly shifted some online to Macc fans.



Can't see us bringing that many tbh, more like 200+ but who knows! A shame this game wasn't segregated and made all ticket, feels that would've been the best option for travelling fans at least. I hope nobody gets turned away after travelling down.


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D said:


> Can't see us bringing that many tbh, more like 200+. A shame this game wasn't segregated and made all ticket, feels that would've been the best option for travelling fans at least. I hope nobody gets turned away after travelling down.



Never feel like segregation is a positive. And to be fair we did give well over a week for fans from both sides to get tickets. Can't say fairer than that. 1500 still on the door for those who get up a few hours earlier..Either way we're happy to be welcoming you.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D said:


> Can't see us bringing that many tbh, more like 200+. A shame this game wasn't segregated and made all ticket, feels that would've been the best option for travelling fans at least. I hope nobody gets turned away after travelling down.



This makes precisely zero sense. 

Segregation would have boosted away support, how?

All ticket would have boosted away support, how?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt its not segregated because were a friendly family club  (OK we will never tolerate racists)- but we really welcome away fans - we really hope Macclesfield fans have a great time (we wouldn't want you to win but.......


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D welcome. As the comments above we don't segregate and also on a practical level if we had to for 200 fans it would really hit our capacity. We would have to screen off half the ground and you would have no access to our clubhouse. We have 1500 tickets on the door and a fair few regulars bought in advance so everyone who turns up on the day should get in. We want people in early and turnstiles, bar, tea bar and food traders will all be open from 1pm.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 22, 2017)

We have staged a game with a capacity all ticket crowd against Maidstone - result zero trouble.
We regularly have small numbers of away fans in gates of 1500 to 2000 - result zero trouble.
We have no reputation for trouble and we understand nor do Macclesfield and so decision was made on that basis.
We hope all from Macclesfield have a great time and you will be made very welcome.


----------



## Matt D (Feb 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> This makes precisely zero sense.
> 
> Segregation would have boosted away support, how?
> 
> All ticket would have boosted away support, how?



Wasn't talking in terms of boosting away support but fair enough in regards to wanting to get the biggest crowd in possible. Segregation often allows for better atmosphere (for the away team at least), prevents any trouble and all ticket in this sense would mean no away fans that travel down will get turned away - lets hope there's no unsavoury incidents!


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D said:


> Wasn't talking in terms of boosting away support but fair enough in regards to wanting to get the biggest crowd in possible. Segregation often allows for better atmosphere (for the away team at least), prevents any trouble and all ticket in this sense would mean no away fans that travel down will get turned away - lets hope there's no unsavoury incidents!



Are there normally un-savoury incidents with the Macc away contingent?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D said:


> Wasn't talking in terms of boosting away support but fair enough in regards to wanting to get the biggest crowd in possible. Segregation often allows for better atmosphere (for the away team at least), prevents any trouble and all ticket in this sense would mean no away fans that travel down will get turned away - lets hope there's no unsavoury incidents!



Indeed. Lets hope the macclesfield fans can contain themselves. No idea why segregation would lead to a better atmosphere. You would be stuck in a corner rather than behind your goal. 

Sounds like macclesfield are too used to league-esque football. 

If I were an away fan I would have bought ticket in advance or get there for 1pm and in the bar!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

Excellent forum banter. 

"Not expecting any trouble from the travelling support (which I think will be quite sizeable on Saturday) but it's always difficult to get behind the team when you're spread out all over the ground

What does concern me is that this game is being billed by Dulwich as "the biggest game in decades". Champion Hill is only two miles from the New Den and Millwall are away on Saturday!"


----------



## Matt D (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> Are there normally un-savoury incidents with the Macc away contingent?



Not often but there has been in the past. I'm sure saturday will go ahead with no problem.

I'm sure plenty of fans will want a drink in London rather than in your clubhouse from 1pm. Either way, looking forward to it


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt were non league , you will find our fans some of the most welcoming in non league - now,  if your concerned about behavior of your fans then hopefully your crew can police appropriately - your big problem is going to be 3,000 fans trying to get a drink (worry about that)


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D said:


> Not often but there has been in the past. I'm sure saturday will go ahead with no problem.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of fans will want a drink in London rather than in your clubhouse from 1pm. Either way, looking forward to it



No doubt, most Dulwich will do the same! Cherry Tree/EDT/Fox on the Hill (spoons) all decent and nearby - We don't have facilities for segregation, as we've never needed them (never been out of the Isthmian Prem), and no would we want them unless the league dictated we needed them. 

My advice is to stick together behind the goals and make some noise, you'll be hard pressed to hear yourselves!


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Excellent forum banter.
> 
> "Not expecting any trouble from the travelling support (which I think will be quite sizeable on Saturday) but it's always difficult to get behind the team when you're spread out all over the ground
> 
> What does concern me is that this game is being billed by Dulwich as "the biggest game in decades". Champion Hill is only two miles from the New Den and Millwall are away on Saturday!"



We probably will get some Millwall down to be fair, are Charlton playing away too? Know some Palace that are coming!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> We probably will get some Millwall down to be fair, are Charlton playing away too? Know some Palace that are coming!



Palace


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Palace



They can't help it, they were born that way.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

No matter gay, straight, or bi
Lesbian, transgendered life
I'm on the right track baby
I was born to survive
No matter black, white or beige
Chola or orient made
I'm on the right track baby
I was born to be brave


----------



## AndyF (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt D I can highly recommend the following pubs.

The Cherry Tree (nearest pub and less than five mins away). They have three or four local cask ales on.
The Cherry Tree | Pub & Garden East Dulwich – Pub, Bar and Bistro Restaurant East Dulwich

East Dulwich Tavern (known as EDT and about 10 mins away). Part of the Antic chain who have 50 pubs and is their best one. Up to ten cask ales on.
East Dulwich Tavern – 1 Lordship Lane SE22 8EW | 020 8693 1316

The Fox On The Hill (about 10/15 mins away). Big Spoons with a huge beer garden and up to six cask ales on.


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> No matter gay, straight, or bi
> Lesbian, transgendered life
> I'm on the right track baby
> I was born to survive
> ...



*born to be laying down with an empty bottle of coke next to your 30 mins in the 1st half.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> *born to be laying down with an empty bottle of coke next to your 30 mins in the 1st half.



I'm beautiful in my way
'Cause God makes no mistakes
I'm on the right track, baby I was born this way


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> We probably will get some Millwall down to be fair, are Charlton playing away too? Know some Palace that are coming!


There are Millwall down every week, home and away as well as Tottenham, Chelsea, Arsenal,Wes' tam, plus supporters of just about every other club.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

Wearing the cap on sat? They are probably selling new ones for this year already?


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2017)

Can't find it.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

EDC said:


> Can't find it.



So buy a new one. Champions caps don't come around that often. Oh they do? Boooo.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

Please can we win this game
I know its going to be difficult
but I would so love it
Come on Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 22, 2017)

All about the best team on the day Partisan Dulwich , I know we are definitely not taking this for granted!!! , looking forward to a great game


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

Banger. 



Also dancing pecs.


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2017)

Where's the tall singer gone?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

EDC said:


> Where's the tall singer gone?



Dunno. When you are lip syncing. Easy to be replaced?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 22, 2017)

Pre-match show.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

Big sea shanty festival on at the same time will probably impact on attendance


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

If Macc only bring 200, which is about what I suspect then it won't sell out so not being all ticket is a non-issue. As for trouble/segregation, I watched Macc in non-league and league for 15 years and never saw a jot of trouble. The only issues I've been aware of since have been against teams like Alty, never at an away game "down South", so as far as I am concerned segregation would have been total overkill. If Macc fans want to stand together behind the goal then they'll be able to, surely... and I remember huge amounts of upset when they were promoted to the league and had to start segregating, before that everyone changed ends at half time with no issues at all....

Hoping for a good atmosphere on Sat, the kids are already hyper-excited.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 23, 2017)

Getting excited now!
Glad there isn't any segregation, it's not as if they are from anywhere dodgy like East London.
I'm looking forward to welcoming 'our friends from the North'. Hope they have a great time - until the final whistle, and then a miserable drive home!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

They will be bloody miserable driving home after listening to sea shanties

Look forward to seeing TOFFONS in action


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> They will be bloody miserable driving home after listening to sea shanties



Thanks for the support mate.


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> They will be bloody miserable driving home after listening to sea shanties
> 
> Look forward to seeing TOFFONS in action



No need to be a prick


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> No need to be a prick



I thought it was a joke to be honest...


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I thought it was a joke to be honest...



Unless you were talking about TOFFONS... Which I think is a bloody stupid idea. Not that anyone should care what I think.


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

clog said:


> Unless you were talking about TOFFONS... Which I think is a bloody stupid idea. Not that anyone should care what I think.



Gonna bite here - how is people deciding they'd rather see the game, and make some noise under a covered stand, a stupid idea?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

ok just to clarify that was two separate points 

yes just joking about the sea shanties (dont think anyone actually has attempted them at a football match #to my knowledge)

And yes I will be behind the goal as usual but if TOFFONS is on that will be great to see (when we have plus 2,000 think it looks and sounds great -


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

Why not get tickets for the sunday show PartisanDulwich and see how uplifting maritime work songs from the golden age of sail can be...?


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 23, 2017)

Much better glorify the days of communist Yugoslavia eh


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Gonna bite here - how is people deciding they'd rather see the game, and make some noise under a covered stand, a stupid idea?



I think the atmos overall is better when people are together behind the goal FWIW. Fully accept that people want to see the game but a packed Toilets Opposite doesn't strike me as the best place to get a good view.

But anyway, hopefully I'll be in the stand on Saturday so my opinion counts for nowt.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

note to self
more broad minded approach to art #music


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I think the atmos overall is better when people are together behind the goal FWIW. Fully accept that people want to see the game but a packed Toilets Opposite doesn't strike me as the best place to get a good view.
> 
> But anyway, hopefully I'll be in the stand on Saturday so my opinion counts for nowt.



Have you watched a game from in there? Its magic, you can see the shape of the team and everything.


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Have you watched a game from in there? Its magic, you can see the shape of the team and everything.



The stand? Yes. Thoroughly enjoyed getting an overall view.
TO? No. Is it really stepped enough for someone on the short side of average to be able to see much?


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

clog said:


> The stand? Yes. Thoroughly enjoyed getting an overall view.
> TO? No. Is it really stepped enough for someone on the short side of average to be able to see much?



It can be no worse than behind the goal by that argument - you just see the game from a better angle.


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> It can be no worse than behind the goal by that argument - you just see the game from a better angle.


Or don't see it, surely


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

In any case, I think Toffons is a winner for big occasions like Saturday. All banners up, so additional staging from the bar, and a sell out crowd. Banging.


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

I wonder if it will sell out? I'm still erring towards no.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 23, 2017)

Personally, I don't think we will...Having been supporting The Hamlet through some very dark days, with some very small crowds, like the many/the few who remember those times, I am still 'living the dream'. I don't care what the crowd is....over a thousand sold in advance? A crowd expected of over 2,000???? Dulwich Hamlet in the quarter finals of the Trophy, as a Step Three club?????

LIVING THE DREAM!


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I wonder if it will sell out? I'm still erring towards no.



adv tickets sold out with 5 days to go, considering no one ever really buys them, I'd say we're onto minimum 2.5k. Plus all of the buzz online I'd say it's 70/30 chance of a sell out.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

Strangers in pubs have said that they can't wait for the game when they have seen my dulwich scarf.


----------



## TonyWalt (Feb 23, 2017)

Just wondering, 
I payed online for my ticket, but only got the PayPal confirmation email, this doesn't mention the fixture/DUlwich Hamlet, just says £10 adult admission. I expected to get an email with a "ticket" to print out? Griff....will the printout of this PayPal email be ok on the turnstile?


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

TonyWalt said:


> Just wondering,
> I payed online for my ticket, but only got the PayPal confirmation email, this doesn't mention the fixture/DUlwich Hamlet, just says £10 adult admission. I expected to get an email with a "ticket" to print out? Griff....will the printout of this PayPal email be ok on the turnstile?



paging Griff_Turnstile


----------



## AndyF (Feb 23, 2017)

TonyWalt Is there a QR code on the email?


----------



## AndyF (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> adv tickets sold out with 5 days to go, considering no one ever really buys them, I'd say we're onto minimum 2.5k. Plus all of the buzz online I'd say it's 70/30 chance of a sell out.



At least 2500. I'll say 2700. Weather looks ok too (bit overcast and no rain).


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 23, 2017)

If you've not received the e-ticket from SEE Tickets get in contact with them to ask if they can resend it. One other chap already been in contact to say didn't receive his and they resent it. If that doesn't work just show that confirmation to the scanners and they'll check off by name.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'd love a pool table. Can we whack it right in the middle of the bar?


I recall our one and only visit to Abingdon Town on the opening day of the 1991/2 promotion season.  They'd just been promoted to the old Division 1 for the first time -their bar was about the size of a council flat living room, and there was a pool table in it.  And a couple of locals insisted on playing, so there was barely any space for everyone else to get served or stand inside.



AndyF said:


> Matt D I can highly recommend the following pubs.
> 
> The Cherry Tree (nearest pub and less than five mins away). They have three or four local cask ales on.
> The Cherry Tree | Pub & Garden East Dulwich – Pub, Bar and Bistro Restaurant East Dulwich
> ...


The Gowlett Arms (corner of Amott Road and Gowlett Road) is decent too, and less likely to be packed.  Often in the Good Beer Guide, they sometimes sponsor Hamlet matches, around 10 mins walk from ground, but in backstreets via Ondine Road off Grove Vale so don't attempt to find it without a map or knowing where you're going.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice artical from last weeks NLP:


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

There's more posts from Hamlet fans on the match thread on Macclesfield's forums than from their own fans!


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> There's more posts from Hamlet fans on the match thread on Macclesfield's forums than from their own fans!


rather there's a flurry of responses to the suggestion that the match was being organised like a Dog and Duck Sunday league match.

About 25ish posts from Macc fans with maybe 5 from Dulwich.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

Buzzed. tweeted and all the usual stuff 
It’s Dulwich Hamlet’s biggest game for decades as they take on Macclesfield in the FA Trophy quarter final, Sat 25th Feb


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

pleased people took time to post on Macclesfield Town fan site to offer information and reassure them we dont need or want segregation of fans at Champion hill and all looking forward to a cracking game


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> pleased people took time to post on Macclesfield Town fan site to offer information and reassure them we dont need or want segregation of fans at Champion hill and all looking forward to a cracking game


Some of them seemed a bit obsessed with segregation. I hate segregated grounds. It really ruins a big part of the experience of non league football.


----------



## clog (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Some of them seemed a bit obsessed with segregation. I hate segregated grounds. It really ruins a big part of the experience of non league football.


One or two - including the guy who posted on here under a different name. I can't understand if the worry is about behaviour or about not getting in.


----------



## chris gil (Feb 23, 2017)

is the Greendale turnstile going to be open ?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

chris gil said:


> is the Greendale turnstile going to be open ?


Buzz has it covered: 


> The four turnstiles at the car park end of the ground will be for those paying cash on the day with Dulwich Hamlet’s regular admission prices in place for this historic game.
> 
> For supporters who have purchased e-tickets on line via SEE Tickets, there will be separate dedicated admission via the Greendale entrance on the far side of the ground.


----------



## Latahs (Feb 23, 2017)

Would anyone be willing to spend 5-10 mins at the end of the game assisting the trust in handing out #SupportOurStadium flyers?

Need a couple of volunteers


----------



## TonyWalt (Feb 23, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> If you've not received the e-ticket from SEE Tickets get in contact with them to ask if they can resend it. One other chap already been in contact to say didn't receive his and they resent it. If that doesn't work just show that confirmation to the scanners and they'll check off by name.



Thanking you kindly sir, all sorted now.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 23, 2017)

'iiiyaaaaa

Just to say that TOFFONS was bloody great for the Guiseley cup game last season and having the noise of us, under that roof, smacking players in the face in the centre of the pitch helped them massively. I remember players flying (safely) into tackles and I do just think we're closer to them for more of the play. In my opinion anyways.

Second thing is that we need to make as much noise as possible blah blah you know this line and I have been informed that a loud-hailer has been purchased to add to the racket. There are a couple of our songs that would work really well if slightly modified to a call-and-respond style... thing... with one person calling through the loud-hailer and the crowd responding afterwards. Not only does this ensure as many fans as possible are singing from the same sheet, it also sounds fucking great in game footage. It being such a big game, and us now being blessed with DHFCTV, it could be really excellent.

Of course it could also not work and those of you who will no doubt hate the idea will never let those involved hear the end of it and claim that it's some sort of ultras-fetish blah blah and who do you think you are trying to direct stuff blah blah but, honestly, it's an attempt at helping the Rabble make as much noise as physically possible in order to help make the game one to remember. There's a reason why the ultras of some European clubs make games sound AMAZING.

At this moment in time I seem to be being nominated by various people to stick my gob in the contraption and attempt to get whomever wants to be involved in this... thing... joined up and partying hard. While of course keeping a *very* close eye on the pitch. I am pretty nervous about doing it so would appreciate a hand/someone else to nominate themselves.

No matter what you think of the idea, I'm one of many who has given an awful lot of free time to the club over the past several years and so would *really* appreciate you getting in amongst us all and singing your arse off, while sometimes waiting for me to direct what we sing next. If someone starts a song, jump on it and i'll follow. I'm hardly suggesting NO ONE CAN SING ANYTHING APART FROM WHAT I SAY. I'll be ginned up anyways so will end up forgetting most of it. Happy days.

It could work, it could not. Who cares? Help a brother out. Those podcasts didn't edit themselves ennit.


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> 'iiiyaaaaa
> 
> Just to say that TOFFONS was bloody great for the Guiseley cup game last season and having the noise of us, under that roof, smacking players in the face in the centre of the pitch helped them massively. I remember players flying (safely) into tackles and I do just think we're closer to them for more of the play. In my opinion anyways.
> 
> ...




THIS X 10000000000000

Couple of things:

1) We have the eyes of non league AND a lot of the press on us this week, let's make everyone proud by putting on a fucking good show. What with DHFCTV - TOFFONS is perfectly placed and will be rammed anyway, let's make it 'ours'. Imagine the scenes if we win!

2) I'll have the drum out, I know another one was purchased. We just want to use them to keep everyone together, so there's no John Cage style phasing pieces going on along the steps. I only join in with songs, not try and start them with incessant banging.


This is going to be a huge game, lets all come together and put on the loudest and most colourful display possible. I'd like that to be under the TO, but everyone is free to do as they please as always.

I"M REALLY FUCKING EXCITED EVERYONE.


----------



## Scolly (Feb 23, 2017)

... and the bonus of not having to take banners down and put up again!  I'll be there, at the ground very early to set up and put little reminders around that rubbish belongs in bins not the floor.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

So glad I'm missing this

(<__<)

(>__>)

(<__<)

( ; __ ; )


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> So glad I'm missing this
> 
> (<__<)
> 
> ...



We'll remember you, Dunc. xx


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 23, 2017)

Is it wise to publicise TOFFONS so much....the lemmings will follow! Enjoy!


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Is it wise to publicise TOFFONS so much....the lemmings will follow! Enjoy!



Normally takes a game or two, this as I understand is a 'one game special'.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> .


to the point, as ever.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 23, 2017)

editor You might want to fix the bit above the pubs section where your keyboard has gone rogue!


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 23, 2017)

so those with e-tickets have to enter through the gree
ndale turnstiles ?


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 23, 2017)

Going to wait for the first corner and then stand wherever there's the least key-waving pricks. I embarrass easily on behalf of others.


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> so those with e-tickets have to enter through the gree
> ndale turnstiles ?



I'm told it will be via the large blue gate next to the greendale turnstile, there will be tables set up with 4 people scanning tickets.


----------



## EDC (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> THIS X 10000000000000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it. I'm not going.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 23, 2017)

EDC said:


> That's it. I'm not going.



Good. You've been scaring off macclesfield fans eith your chelsea links.


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

EDC said:


> That's it. I'm not going.



'I prefer you drumming than singing' - EDC , This Season.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's Trophy eve!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 24, 2017)

To whet the whistle, perhaps:


----------



## takkforalt (Feb 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> THIS X 10000000000000
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> ...


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 24, 2017)

clog said:


> rather there's a flurry of responses to the suggestion that the match was being organised like a Dog and Duck Sunday league match.
> 
> About 25ish posts from Macc fans with maybe 5 from Dulwich.



Got the grump over that for a moment but as it was just the one individual who seemed to be strangely in favour of segregation let that wash over me!


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 24, 2017)

takkforalt said:


>



Damn you beat me to it!!


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Some of them seemed a bit obsessed with segregation. I hate segregated grounds. It really ruins a big part of the experience of non league football.


TBH Champion Hill isn't really laid out for segregation. By my reckoning something like 15% of the ground would have to be cordoned off for the travelling fans say from the Greendale entrances to the outside bar. Would also have to set aside some seating for those Macc fans less able to stand for 90 minutes. Talking space for some 400 to 500 supporters set aside for a travelling support guesstimated by Macclesfield as anywhere between 50 & 200. At least it will look fuller than the home end at Braintree Town in the last round. Looking at sales have shifted just over 100 in the Cheshire area but that does not take into account exiles living locally so fingers crossed will get a decent turn out from the opposition, double that.


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 24, 2017)

Not that I'm a betting man (Remember #piegate) but bookies currently have the Hamlet as long as 9/2 whilst Macclesfield are odds on across the board. Strangely though Betfair seems to have us a hundred to one ON!! Do they know something no one else knows?
Dulwich v Macclesfield Winner Betting Odds | Football


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> TBH Champion Hill isn't really laid out for segregation. By my reckoning something like 15% of the ground would have to be cordoned off for the travelling fans say from the Greendale entrances to the outside bar. Would also have to set aside some seating for those Macc fans less able to stand for 90 minutes. Talking space for some 400 to 500 supporters set aside for a travelling support guesstimated by Macclesfield as anywhere between 50 & 200. At least it will look fuller than the home end at Braintree Town in the last round. Looking at sales have shifted just over 100 in the Cheshire area but that does not take into account exiles living locally so fingers crossed will get a decent turn out from the opposition, double that.



You'd have to cordon off just before the tunnel in order to provide toilet facilities (rather than portaloos), and shift Poids Pink Panther and co if you were to provide seats for away fans.  Probably looking at a little under 1/3 of ground, so 900 tickets for away fans?  Not practical...


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2017)

I might buy a 50/50 ticket tomorrow.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 24, 2017)

You usually, do....I think you'd be the first person to win it three times if your number comes up!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 24, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> You'd have to cordon off just before the tunnel in order to provide toilet facilities (rather than portaloos), and shift Poids Pink Panther and co if you were to provide seats for away fans.  Probably looking at a little under 1/3 of ground, so 900 tickets for away fans?  Not practical...


 Another reason why we need to support the new stadium, where putting in segregation for big games would be more practical to do....not that I hope we need it that often.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Not that I'm a betting man (Remember #piegate) but bookies currently have the Hamlet as long as 9/2 whilst Macclesfield are odds on across the board. Strangely though Betfair seems to have us a hundred to one ON!! Do they know something no one else knows?
> Dulwich v Macclesfield Winner Betting Odds | Football



Because Betfair is user determined - i.e. it's not a bookie saying "these are my prices" it's loads of individual users setting them - the spread always starts out at 1.01 to 1000, and then narrows as more people quote more odds. 

As of three minutes ago, our spread had narrowed to 4.1 to 7.0, meaning if you're betting on us you get the 4.1, and if you're laying us you're getting the 7. I.e. bet £1 on us to win and you get back £4.10 (inc stake), bet on us not to win and for every £7 you stake you get £1. 

The thing is, £0 has been matched so far! As you'd expect with that spread. It looks like it'll end up settling at about 5.5, or 9/2 in old money... But generally speaking, you'll always get the best odds on betfair because the vig is essentially zero.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

Buzzified Bonus Video: Watch Dulwich Hamlet’s glorious road to the FA Trophy quarter final


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

Incase anyones confused on entry tomorrow:


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2017)

A mate of mine says he spoke to someone at the ground today and was told it's OK to buy tickets from 1.00pm tomorrow for a group of us.  Is that right?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 24, 2017)

EDC said:


> A mate of mine says he spoke to someone at the ground today and was told it's OK to buy tickets from 1.00pm tomorrow for a group of us.  Is that right?



For immediate entry?


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> For immediate entry?



That's what I thought.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 24, 2017)

EDC said:


> That's what I thought.


And providing one member of the group has a drum / cowbell / digereedoo.


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2017)

Harmonica OK?


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

EDC said:


> A mate of mine says he spoke to someone at the ground today and was told it's OK to buy tickets from 1.00pm tomorrow for a group of us.  Is that right?



No, I've just spoken to the reception there and let them know that isn't possible..


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2017)

I didn't think so, thought I'd check on here in case anyone else had received a similar answer.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 24, 2017)

EDC said:


> A mate of mine says he spoke to someone at the ground today and was told it's OK to buy tickets from 1.00pm tomorrow for a group of us.  Is that right?



We had a few phone calls along those lines today. I told reception that it is one ticket, one person with no exceptions.


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

AndyF said:


> We had a few phone calls along those lines today. I told reception that it is one ticket, one person with no exceptions.



Not what they have been telling people, we've been in touch and told them that under no circumstances is that the case. Hope no one is left disappointed tomorrow because of it.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> Not what they have been telling people, we've been in touch and told them that under no circumstances is that the case. Hope no one is left disappointed tomorrow because of it.



I took four phone calls today and was consistent with the message. I informed them at 1pm and told them to ensure any information is in line with what is on our website.


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

AndyF said:


> I took four phone calls today and was consistent with the message. I informed them at 1pm and told them to ensure any information is in line with what is on our website.



I called reception at 7:30 and they were telling people they could buy as many as they wanted. I let him know that wasn't the case! It's been communicated to everyone that needs to know, we'll have a chat with the gym management about it!


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 24, 2017)

Well excited! Who's as excited as me? Bring on Macclesfield!!!


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 24, 2017)

Can we pay on the door if we get there early?


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Well excited! Who's as excited as me? Bring on Macclesfield!!!



IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS EVE


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Can we pay on the door if we get there early?



Yes, doors are open at 1pm - entry only, no re-admittance. We expect to reach capacity so make your way down early!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't know if this has been mentioned already, but Macclesfield are doing live commentary tomorrow


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 24, 2017)

Cool, noted! I'll tell my mates to be there early. Thks for the snappy response.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 24, 2017)

Let's do this. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 24, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Well excited! Who's as excited as me? Bring on Macclesfield!!!


Looking forward to it as well , London Harrier !!


----------



## YTC (Feb 24, 2017)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned already, but Macclesfield are doing live commentary tomorrow




shared!


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 25, 2017)

YTC said:


> Incase anyones confused on entry tomorrow:




Might be quicker to reach the Greendale e-ticket turnstiles by heading down St Francis Road (left past Domino's as you head up Dog Kennel Hill) right at the end then left along the road along the ground. Should ease any potential congestion at the cash turnstiles and a shorter walk that following the blue line to the top of St Francis Park.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Well excited! Who's as excited as me? Bring on Macclesfield!!!



I CANT SLEEP!!!!!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 25, 2017)

I do believe at present with 19 goals we are the leading scorers in the FA Trophy this season!


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

En route!!


----------



## pitchfork (Feb 25, 2017)

So can you buy a ticket from 1pm?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

pitchfork said:


> So can you buy a ticket from 1pm?



For immediate entry. Yes.


----------



## AndyF (Feb 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> For immediate entry. Yes.



One per person. Cash only. No readmission.


----------



## pitchfork (Feb 25, 2017)

So a) can you pay on the gate and b) can you buy a ticket at 1pm then enter a bit later say at 2.45pm?


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 25, 2017)

You can pay to enter at 1pm and then enter - that's it.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 25, 2017)

EDC said:


> A mate of mine says he spoke to someone at the ground today and was told it's OK to buy tickets from 1.00pm tomorrow for a group of us.  Is that right?


 NO! There are NO tickets on sale at the gate. It's pay at the turnstile, first come first served. O advance reservations.

Hope that clarifies...


----------



## SDE (Feb 25, 2017)

What an enormous day for the club. Wishing you all huge well wishes from afar. Make noise, be merry, enjoy, stay proud. All in all, just be your lovely pink'n'blue selves  If not a Hamlet win I'm hoping for a 3-3 thriller and see you all on Tuesday.


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 25, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Is it wise to publicise TOFFONS so much....the lemmings will follow! Enjoy!



TOFFONS? TOFOFF! LOL!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 25, 2017)

Rock up at 1 pay get in.
Rock up at 1.30 pay get in.
Rock up at 2 pay probably get in.
Rock at at 2 45 slim chance.
3pm stand outside and hope some nice person holds their iPad high enough above the terrace wall so you can watch the game live!


----------



## EDC (Feb 25, 2017)

Alternatively, take a ladder and watch it over the walls.  That's what I'd be doing.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

44 mins to go


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

Clog
Personally ensured your concerns (and others) were met today
just in case someone else had overlooked the checklist


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

Was at Champion Hill at 12 today, so many volunteers doing so much good work (every home game)
Credit to the Club


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2017)

Good seeing pink and blue colours walk past my place this early! 
Glad I bought a advance ticket :-D


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Busy already in the bar


----------



## Lyham (Feb 25, 2017)

Doris?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Where?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Feb 25, 2017)

KFH banner...


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

? What does that mean?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Come on hamlet! Let's make this count!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2017)

1-2 with a hefty crowd.


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2017)

Get in! Great comeback

Hope we get you in the semi's


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Frustrating we conceded two soft goals. We were the better team


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

2.8k there today.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Tues night? Who's there


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

4hr drive. 1.5 by train


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello!?!?


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> 4hr drive. 1.5 by train


you wont be able to get back the same night by train


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Feb 25, 2017)

An away day to Macclesfield. Who would of guessed that would be something we say this season. Fantastic result. York, Lincoln (they're in the quarters of some shitty tinpot cup against Arsenal) and Tranmere all through too.

Any picks for the semi final tie?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Hotel it is then! Ash is god


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

Great game , full credit to you boys deserved draw loved the Champion Hill Experience!!


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

As long as we don't play long ball, we'll be ok and our fitness will show through! Playing wide sort of confuses National teams.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Any reasonable wide player lasts 2mths before going football league, they're simply not used to it


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Any reasonable wide player lasts 2mths before going football league, they're simply not used to it





LondonHarrier said:


> Any reasonable wide player lasts 2mths before going football league, they're simply not used to


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

You're front 3 are pretty decent especially no 7 &11


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Any nice little cal pubs in macc u can recommend?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Local


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Any nice little cal pubs in macc u can recommend?


Railway View and the Macc , both good real ale pubs on the way to the ground , a Wetherspoons on the way as well (the Society Rooms )


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Do u guys have a replacement for Danny Rowe? No strikers on that pitch today?!??!??


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Bit of a prob we have. Same for u guys?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Surprised AFC Fylde didn't sell him this Jan.


----------



## pitchfork (Feb 25, 2017)

Great comeback had them on the ropes at the end! They didn't offer much. Their first goal was a shocker and we could of rolled over but dug in and looked the only winner in the 2nd half. Couldn't tell they were two divisions above with a few loan players from football league. Boys did us proud!!!


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

Railway View, The Macc are both in the way to the ground , Wetherspoons on the way as well


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Fitness and not playing long ball gives us an agvantage


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Those 2 at the back mop up long ball (chelts ring a bell?) for fun


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Chelts won the national last yr playing primitive footy.


----------



## 3010 (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Fitness and not playing long ball gives us an agvantage


They're a pro club - why would you think we'd be fitter than them?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Being pro doesn't mean automatic firness. I've watched pro cubes in the national over the last 30yrs and star players aren't that fit.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

The gap in non-league footy is very slim nowadays.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Being a potential feeder club in London, means some players are fitter as they want 'more'


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Also the ethnic origin of many of our team means they are that fraction sharper than the 'classic' non league player. Our proximity to football league teams means we are an attractive stepping stone to professional footy.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

If we went up, we'll feel that pain of being a 'quick fix' to professional footy. Players will come and go regularly. We're lucky at the mo we have stability in the squad.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Pro does not mean 'performance'. It's just the business model that works.


----------



## pitchfork (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Also the ethnic origin of many of our team means they are that fraction sharper than the 'classic' non league player. Our proximity to football league teams means we are an attractive stepping stone to professional footy.


Don't quite understand the ethnic origin bit, what are you trying to say?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Look at Sweeney, he used us as a stepping stone. That's the norm if we go up


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Generally. The local chaps we have locally are naturally quicker, stronger, more motivated. Race and sports - Wikipedia


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm saying we have a nice advantage.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Macc tues on?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Why Black People Are Good at Sports


----------



## pitchfork (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> I'm saying we have a nice advantage.


I know you are I don't think it's down to ethnic origin just hard work and good opportunities. The Swiss and the Austrians are good at skiing not because of genetics they are good because of opportunities, role models and the environment they live in.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

I didn't title this page. But it loosely points to what I mean. Nothing weird. But it's an obvious edge we possess


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes I agree. I'm just saying what I think. Brit came 3rd this morn in the woman's skeleton. Splitting the local gernans


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

London provides excellent opportunities to everyone. That's the beauty of this city! It's excelkent


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Also the ethnic origin of many of our team means they are that fraction sharper than the 'classic' non league player. Our proximity to football league teams means we are an attractive stepping stone to professional footy.



Fucking hell! I thought you posting constantly was the issue. I thought wrong!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

Reported.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Oh come on guys. I'm not being funny but stating what is scientifically fact. I don't create the facts of life, science and people's core origin. If ur being serious, then ur sad, simple, and to be honest pretty prehistoric.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Look there nothing sinister, just a simple observation.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> Oh come on guys. I'm not being funny but stating what is scientifically fact. I don't create the facts of life, science and people's core origin. If ur being serious, then ur sad, simple, and to be honest pretty prehistoric.



Yeah sure. Tell me more about the different abilities of different races.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2017)

Ah ok. Definite troll.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Ok I'll unsubsribe and leave you guys to  it. I'm not sure how u were brought up, but having frank and open chat (in an adult manner) shouldn't be seen as weird.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

Can editor please wipe this nonsense asap. Apologies for tagging you but is very bad and what is essentially a great day for the club.


----------



## pitchfork (Feb 25, 2017)

scientifically fact? I did a degree in Sports Science didn't find much evidence you are suggesting!


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Good bye, sorry that things are pretty single dimensional. Good luck. U won't strive being like that.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

God analyse it. Nothing untaiward has been said. Are u even on the same planet?


----------



## JimW (Feb 25, 2017)

LondonHarrier said:


> God analyse it. Nothing untaiward has been said. Are u even on the same planet?


Black people have all sorts of different genetic inheritance so fuck knows how it's science.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll go. Nice being involved and enthusiastic while I could. Good luck guys.


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

My last post: you guys must be pretty board to not have an adult discussion. Perhaps that suits u. ?!?


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry to piss u guys off


----------



## LondonHarrier (Feb 25, 2017)

Look, I'm truly sorry. I'm a genuine non league football fan and am sorry for saying things that don't go down with u. My heart is in non league football, I truly believe this is is the best football is. I've followed this level for 30 years. I'm not sure wat else I can say. I've supported Dulwich for 5yes now and feel bad. I'm sorry. I just get a fraction excited when we do well, even though I know u lot get get annoyed with key shaking and all the things that's make it fun. I truly hope the the ground move works out and I'll do what I can to support ther club. Seriously though I'm here for the long run and football is in my blood. I know there's people who were here before it got trendy, but I've followed u guy home and and away for the last 4 yrs. I'm involved in a local business and want to support the club. I'm not here to argue. Sorry. I'm happy to meet those who's opinion matter. I've donated 2k this season to various non league teams to help, and Dulwich are a team I rely upon to make me smile on a a sat. Please don't segregate me. I've invited family and friends here and shared the experience . I'm the guy that get there in a tues pm before everyone else and try to motivate the team. I know some of u get annoyed with key shaking and. Me posting, but to be honest I'm here to to support my team. Please appreciate the energy u put in.


----------



## clog (Feb 25, 2017)

To try and get back to the game I thought we did fantastically today. We gave ourselves an absolute mountain to climb conceding a daft early goal then making it worse when they got their second. But we dug in and after that more than matched them, thoroughly deserving both our goals. Matt Drage was immense at the back, definitely my MOTM.

I believe there was a tiny bit of nonsense at the beginning of the first half which is a great shame, but otherwise a fantastic atmosphere. Just a shame I can't make the replay!

My poor son was so devastated he was crying and we had to go straight home, so no celebrations here sadly.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

On big occasional we don't seem to turn up
well maybe we didn't for the first 18 mins today, but then we really bossed the game and surely any impartial observer would say over the 90 minutes we deserved to win

The players were a credit to the club as were our fans - particular; those making the noise in the Toilets Opposite stand and behind the goal

What great joy, highlighting a real community club enjoying a big day out at a price ordinary people in our community can afford


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

clog said:


> To try and get back to the game I thought we did fantastically today. We gave ourselves an absolute mountain to climb conceding a daft early goal then making it worse when they got their second. But we dug in and after that more than matched them, thoroughly deserving both our goals. Matt Drage was immense at the back, definitely my MOTM.
> 
> I believe there was a tiny bit of nonsense at the beginning of the first half which is a great shame, but otherwise a fantastic atmosphere. Just a shame I can't make the replay!
> 
> My poor son was so devastated he was crying and we had to go straight home, so no celebrations here sadly.



Poor kid. 

Anyone know what the problem before the game was? Very odd.


----------



## billbond (Feb 25, 2017)

Blimey Umm yes lets  get back to the football wondered what was going on on here for a minute
WHAT A GREAT DAY i thought the hamlet played some great stuff up esp up front when they play some of that one touch stuff around the opponents box with pace i honestly think the could score against ANYONE !
I was thinking oh no here we go when the scored with what many see like me 2 goalkeeping mistakes in the first quarter
But how they turned it around, on the floor they were giving the maccs loads of trouble you could see that with the quick turns and twists
was anyone surprised at how much trouble the hamlet caused them in from corners ?
Never really think of dulwich nowdays using that as a big weapon more of a footballing side but i thought we caused them loads of trouble all game in the air with this ploy, infact the goal came from one in the 1st half didn't it  and could have had a few more.
I thought the wind helped them a little esp in the 1st half but seemed to die down in the second bloody Doris !
Agree with the young lady above thought Drage was top notch
sorry to hear about the boy did you mean you missed the whole game ?  never saw anything re to incident and i was there at 2 oclock sat down for a change  as i  wanted a good view
So good to see everyone together all ages young and old all types all together and so good when the second went in
And righgt at the end nearly a winner be interested to see when that is put up to see how near it was can you imagine if that had crept under the bar
Stewarding seemed good lots of bods doing their bit 
Would have loved my uncle who worked for the club  and his son  who played for the club both no longer with us to have been there to see how it has turned out after some dismal seasons back in the day
Some real good support from the boys esp in the covered stand 
Just a good day
who knows it may go on


----------



## clog (Feb 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Poor kid.
> 
> Anyone know what the problem before the game was? Very odd.


Only that someone head butted someone else. Le sigh.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Only that someone head butted someone else. Le sigh.



Crazy!


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Only that someone head butted someone else. Le sigh.


That'll explain why plod was inside the ground. 

I only saw the football and great support all round. 
I wonder how the game would of ended if we hadn't conceded them goals early on.
The equaliser looked brilliant from behind the goal, can't wait to see the DHFCTV footage.


----------



## clog (Feb 25, 2017)

Macc were really weak on set pieces. Need to exploit that on Tuesday.


----------



## billbond (Feb 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Macc were really weak on set pieces. Need to exploit that on Tuesday.



Ha ha great minds and all that, see my comments similar
Maybe they have a small side height wise, did not really notice that thou tbf
But  ive never seen a dulwich side of recent yrs give a side so many problems from corners
As i say i think of em as more of a on the floor passing side
If only the hamlet could get ol crouchy back for the replay !


----------



## clog (Feb 25, 2017)

billbond said:


> Ha ha great minds and all that, see my comments similar
> Maybe they have a small side height wise, did not really notice that thou tbf
> But  ive never seen a dulwich side of recent yrs give a side so many problems from corners
> As i say i think of em as more of a on the floor passing side
> If only the hamlet could get ol crouchy back for the replay !


I think they were pretty big actually, Drage didn't stand out as super tall like he usually does...


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Macc were really weak on set pieces. Need to exploit that on Tuesday.


Thought they were generally panic and hoof it at the back. They're beatable.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Thought they were generally panic and hoof it at the back. They're beatable.



Dependent on their pitch!


----------



## scousedom (Feb 25, 2017)

We were by so far the better team today. Their first goal, part us paying attention, part the damn wind. And if that first doesn't go in, the guy doesn't even try the second, which, again, was a lot down to the wind.

But from two down after 20mins to opposition two levels above... To come back from there shows fantastic determination. We played them off the park for the last 70. Could not be more proud of the team today.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

Agree, what was was so good was when the Macclesfield Town goals went in, Hamlet fans were straight back out singing and shouting for the team within seconds


----------



## GlosPinkNBlue (Feb 25, 2017)

Just got home to the shire. Oh, what a game! What a goal. I really thought we were done after 18 minutes. But ... brilliant. Could even have won it. Of course, could easily have been 3-1 down as well, but you need your luck. I thought their 23 was pretty great (no hair) he seemed to be everywhere.

I've just watched the goal over on the live stream. Can't wait for the proper video.

Buzzing.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

So Hamlet fans watching the live stream (Confirmed) from Germany, Luxembourg, Austria and Portugal (also Canada, Australia)


----------



## Dodger (Feb 25, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> So Hamlet fans watching the live stream (Confirmed) from Germany, Luxembourg, Austria and Portugal


And tooting!


----------



## scousedom (Feb 25, 2017)

Can someone post a link to the stream and/or edit of the goals?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet Football Club | Facebook

#rabblecam
see 11 minutes to go on the streaming ie go to (minus) -10:45

what scenes # incredible


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 25, 2017)

Just home , would like to thank all you guys again for a great day and a cracking match , let's hope we turn up for 90 mins instead of 20 on Tuesday


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2017)

_What_ a shame about that advertisers sign.


----------



## Silkman72 (Feb 26, 2017)

Not us  Guv


----------



## EDC (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the highlights video, I was having a piss when Ash scored.


----------



## dcdulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

Great build up and absolute cracker of a finish.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 26, 2017)

EDC said:


> I'm looking forward to the highlights video, I was having a piss when Ash scored.



Thanks for that mate! #luckypiss


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 26, 2017)

That was incredible. What a performance. The second goal we lost was an absolute shocker and I really thought there was no coming back from that - but to experience everyone getting behind the team like that, and the team responding in that way - I actually think it was one of the most impressive things I've ever seen happen on a football pitch. What a goal from Carew, and what an effort from the halfway line in the dying minutes.

Even though I think Champion Hill can't really cope with crowds of that size, the atmosphere was absolutely electric. On the down-side there were twats fighting in the away end just before kick-off and there were also guys banging on the windows of the bar at half-time - guessing these were all Macc fans who'd had way too much to drink?

I do think it's a bit of a shame that teams and fans at this level are made to travel for a replay at such short notice. Given the expense and the distance and the pile up of fixures, I personally feel the competition should be tweaked to go straight to extra time and penalties without the replay. Disappointed not to be able to go to the replay but there's no chance I can travel to Macclesfield on a Tuesday night and loads of others will be in the same boat.


----------



## clog (Feb 26, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Even though I think Champion Hill can't really cope with crowds of that size, the atmosphere was absolutely electric. On the down-side there were twats fighting in the away end just before kick-off and there were also guys banging on the windows of the bar at half-time - guessing these were all Macc fans who'd had way too much to drink?
> 
> I do think it's a bit of a shame that teams and fans at this level are made to travel for a replay at such short notice. Given the expense and the distance and the pile up of fixures, I personally feel the competition should be tweaked to go straight to extra time and penalties without the replay. Disappointed not to be able to go to the replay but there's no chance I can travel to Macclesfield on a Tuesday night and loads of others will be in the same boat.



The incident at the start definitely involved "fans" of both clubs. Not as though Dulwich are strangers to people having too much to drink before a game.... very disappointing it ended in violence mind you. Having said that it seemed to have been sorted incredibly quickly so I doubt most would have been aware of it.

Couldn't agree more about the replay - the FA Cup replays are a week and a few days later, not immediately after, so at least it gives a bit more time to prepare. As it is for this train tickets are £165.50 single and there isn't a suitable train back so an overnight stay would be involved. £££.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 26, 2017)

clog said:


> Couldn't agree more about the replay - the FA Cup replays are a week and a few days later, not immediately after, so at least it gives a bit more time to prepare. As it is for this train tickets are £165.50 single and there isn't a suitable train back so an overnight stay would be involved. £££.


I'm booked on the coach now, but I investigated prices for travelling independently and an hour or so ago Virgin Trains website had £23 tickets each way from London to Macc departing early afternoon Tuesday and returning at a similar time Weds, and I found a hotel room in Macc for around fifty quid on booking.com.

Terrific occasion at Champion Hill yesterday, and memorable Hamlet comeback after we were almost literally blown away inside the first twenty minutes.  Macc looked a noticeably stronger all-round side than Braintree, allowing us less of the ball and having more creative flair.  The strong wind against us in the first half was reminiscent of the East Thurrock play-off final, and their best player Luke Summerfield took full advantage.  Drage was harshly penalised for an innocuous challenge in a central position at least 35 yards out, apparently beyond direct shooting range with no real defensive wall in place, but Summerfield caught us by surprise with a venomous shot that flew through our box at waist height and beat Edwards inside his right hand post.  Less than ten minutes later he did it again when an Edwards clearance skewed out to him wide on the left and he fired a spectacular dipping shot straight back over the keeper's head into the far corner of the net.  Last season't Hamlet team would probably have subsided from this point, but we were back in the game shortly afterwards when Taylor lashed the ball into the back of the net after Macc failed to deal with a corner.

Having reach half time only one goal adrift Hamlet now had a chance with the wind in our favour.  I felt our team had taken a while to believe they could compete with the visitors, and Macc's approach of sitting deep on their lead and looking to catch us with counter-attacking opportunities played into our hands.  Hamlet defender superbly as a team, and passed the ball around as we usually do in league matches, and apart form a deflected cross-shot that was knocked in by a player standing offside Macc rarely threatened again.  I thought their keeper, a huge man of similar stature to the Braintree counterpart we faced in the previous round, looked shaky throughout, although their defence was sound enough to deny us many clear sights of goal.  What an equaliser it was when it came!  Even better than Danny Carr's strike at a similar stage of the Royston game three rounds earlier.  Several quick passes were exchanged around the edge of the visitor's box before Carew unleashed a sumptuous first time shot from the edge of the box to the left of goal that curled inside the far post.  The timing and spectacle of the goal could only have been surpassed had it been a winner rather than an equaliser.

Team :  (3-4-1-2):  Edwards  -  Weatherstone, Drage, Taylor  -  Ming, Kargbo, Beaney(c), Green  -  Carew  -  Tomlin, Sekajja.  Subs:  Dumaka (for Beaney), Erskine (for Taylor), Camara, Mohomed, James (not used).


----------



## YTC (Feb 26, 2017)

Fucking state of London Harrier! 

I rolled my ankle celebrating the second goal, I can barely speak today. Incredible performance from the boys, and everyone off the pitch too. A very proud day to be part of this club.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## pitchfork (Feb 26, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Would have been goal of the month in the premier league!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

Apart from the brilliance of these two Dulwich Hamlet goals
How wonderful, that thanks to the lads at #DHFCTV we can relive them over and over again #Thisishistory


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2017)

What was the score?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for yet another enjoyable afternoon, only slightly diminished by the bleak Tuscan climate.

Credit to the Silkmen for a barnstorming start but there was certainly only one team in it for the final hour or so. I was therefore not a little disappointed that Hamlet didn't steal the tie with Carew's spectacular last-gasp effort which Flinders (apparently a notorious racist, war-criminal and general ne'er-do-well according to those beside me) spectacularly tipped away at full-stretch. From my location it looked as though it was going to strike the bar but we'll never know now.

A fine performance that should at least command much respect from the hosts in the replay. What a shame that so many of those present will not be able to attend the replay. I'm hoping that there'll at least be a radio commentary available when this well-matched tie plays out its conclusion just a couple of sleeps away.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

*Wikipedia entry

Macclesfield Town Football Club* is a professional association football club based in Macclesfield, Cheshire, England. The club currently plays in the National League, the fifth tier of English football.

They were members of the Football League from 1997 until 2012,


----------



## AndyF (Feb 26, 2017)

Maggot said:


> What was the score?



2-2 after being 2-0 down. Almost nicked it at the end. 2834 official attendance.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2017)

That moment when the equaliser goes in the net


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 26, 2017)

Sack off work on Tuesday and either get the train to Stoke and then one to Macclesfield - and then the coach back or just take the coach.

Register your interest on the thread or twitter and we can take two coaches!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 26, 2017)

editor said:


> _What_ a shame about that advertisers sign.
> 
> View attachment 101151


Doris's work ?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 26, 2017)

EDC said:


> I'm looking forward to the highlights video, I was having a piss when Ash scored.


Go more often , if it has that effect  !


----------



## Taper (Feb 26, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Doris's work ?




Hurricane Doris cleaned up yesterday. A bag of chicken at the side of the toilets opposite a highlight. 

I cannot remember the last time I enjoyed a game that much. The equaliser was very special. But after that, the wonderful belief that the hamlet would nick it. And they nearly did. The panic among the Macclesfield players was palpable. I thought they did well to draw by the end. 

 It's a very special club this. And this is a great season, whatever happens.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 26, 2017)

clog said:


> .....
> 
> Couldn't agree more about the replay - the FA Cup replays are a week and a few days later, not immediately after, so at least it gives a bit more time to prepare.
> .


It was  various Police bodies  that dictated to the FA that they needed at least a week to provide manpower for all cup replays. The downside to their "overkill" (including on a  previous visit to Macclesfield), it meant nearly ever pub and eatery near station or between there and ground  was closed.  Most irritating.


----------



## crocustim (Feb 26, 2017)

Any chance of opening the clubhouse to listen to this on the radio on Tuesday (if it is on the radio)? Or didn't our friends at Water into Beer do something similar for Braintree away? Could they do this on Tuesday?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2017)

Pics:





































Dulwich Hamlet stage amazing fightback in 2-2 cup draw with National League team Macclesfield Town


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

That is a great picture.


----------



## Latahs (Feb 26, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust would like to thank all the volunteers who helped the Trust board and club Football Committee with operations at yesterday's game!

You can read the full article here A Thank You to Our Volunteers – Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 26, 2017)

Latahs said:


> Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust would like to thank all the volunteers who helped the Trust board and club Football Committee with operations at yesterday's game!
> 
> You can read the full article here A Thank You to Our Volunteers – Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


Well done everyone.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

The Moral Victory - Dulwich Hamlet FC Fans public group | Facebook

And the Rabble go wild


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## arisbmoro (Feb 26, 2017)

What a game yesterday, still buzzing. Did anyone else see (football writer) Jonathan Wilson at the ground? Gutted he didn't tweet about just how well the Hamlet were playing


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

League status now - dont think we would go that far
but
its the thought that counts

Love it that families come to Champion Hill and that people feel its safe enough to bring young children/babies - That's why crowd safety is so important


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone come up with a reasonable route to Macclesfield on the train for people like me who can't take a half day? 

5pm train would be perfect timing but is £165 single!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 27, 2017)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Anyone come up with a reasonable route to Macclesfield on the train for people like me who can't take a half day?
> 
> 5pm train would be perfect timing but is £165 single!



Its got to be the 16.20 I think. 

You will be sick with nerves anyway so make the call.


----------



## WIB Tim (Feb 27, 2017)

crocustim said:


> Any chance of opening the clubhouse to listen to this on the radio on Tuesday (if it is on the radio)? Or didn't our friends at Water into Beer do something similar for Braintree away? Could they do this on Tuesday?


Tim from waterintobeer here- if there's commentary we'll have it on in the shop and we'll be open till the match finishes


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 27, 2017)

15.46 on London Midland  service from London Euston to Stoke on Trent £29.00 arriving 18.02.
18.25 Stoke on Trent to Macclesfield £8.80 arrivimg 18.41. Must purchase the tickets individually for said legs of the journey!
Book on coach back £25 adult £15 concessions.
Job done!


----------



## clog (Feb 27, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> 15.46 on London Midland  service from London Euston to Stoke on Trent £29.00 arriving 18.02.
> 18.25 Stoke on Trent to Macclesfield £8.80 arrivimg 18.41. Must purchase the tickets individually for said legs of the journey!
> Book on coach back £25 adult £15 concessions.
> Job done!


Saved me the job of replying


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 27, 2017)

editor said:


> _What_ a shame about that advertisers sign.
> 
> View attachment 101151


Doris hates Estate Agents too


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Nivag (Feb 27, 2017)

The Lincoln game in February?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 27, 2017)

Tranmere


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2017)

Bring it on!  We'll give you one hell of a day out


----------



## Scolly (Feb 27, 2017)

Does this mean the 2nd leg is away ?????   Please, please,  please (I'm at my sisters that w/e in Cumbria so this was the only tie out of 4 options I can make)


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 27, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Does this mean the 2nd leg is away ?????   Please, please,  please (I'm at my sisters that w/e in Cumbria so this was the only tie out of 4 options I can make)



If we progress....yes second leg away!


----------



## Scolly (Feb 27, 2017)

Yessssssssssssssss ..... (punches the with great joy .... ah yes there's a reply to win first  )


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)

This is turning into a dream sequence #unforgetable


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 27, 2017)

So is it Macclesfield v Dulwich or Tranmere on the FA website this time ?


----------



## YTC (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)

above video clip from #rabblecam pure unadulterated joy


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 27, 2017)

Just incase it has not been mentioned anywhere (probably has) you have to purchase a ticket from the away ticket office to gain entry. The ticket office will remain open until kick off!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 27, 2017)

McIlroy Suite

Info from Macclesfield:
Open from 5.30pm
Fully stocked bar

Pub style food inc. Steak n Ale Pie
Chicken Curry
Veggie Option
All at £5

Can also order a 3 course meal


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 27, 2017)

A buy anytime ticket from stoke to macc is cheaper - £7.40


----------



## clog (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm away on 11th March and no way I can justify a trip to Tranmere on 18th so come on Macc


----------



## YTC (Feb 27, 2017)

clog said:


> I'm away on 11th March and no way I can justify a trip to Tranmere on 18th so come on Macc



The old Mishi Wink there.


----------



## clog (Feb 27, 2017)

YTC said:


> The old Mishi Wink there.


Oi, Mishi doesn't have a monopoly on winky smileys.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 27, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> A buy anytime ticket from stoke to macc is cheaper - £7.40


double check you are allowed on that train  with it. Virgin trains staff have no qualms about selling you WHAT you believe to be a VALID ticket, and then turn you away at barrier.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 27, 2017)

clog said:


> I'm away on 11th March and no way I can justify a trip to Tranmere on 18th so come on Macc



Or you could just prepare and ensure you are free for our Wembley date!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 27, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> double check you are allowed on that train  with it. Virgin trains staff have no qualms about selling you WHAT you believe to be a VALID ticket, and then turn you away at barrier.



I'll prob just buy at the station tbh


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 27, 2017)

Great mashup of DHFCTV and Rabblecam
Ash Carew goal
Brilliant


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not some weirdo checking the weather forecast every couple of hours or anything but the outlook is less apocalyptic than earlier.


----------



## crocustim (Feb 27, 2017)

WIB Tim said:


> Tim from waterintobeer here- if there's commentary we'll have it on in the shop and we'll be open till the match finishes



That would be great... It looks like they have a link on their home page ready for a live commentary: Silkmen | PlayerHD live


----------



## Ron Ipstone (Feb 27, 2017)

crocustim said:


> That would be great... It looks like they have a link on their home page ready for a live commentary: Silkmen | PlayerHD live



Good evening Hamlets. Well done on coming back on Saturday.

The Silkmen Player HD live is a premium service however there is usually a match commentary broadcast on the MTFC mixlr channel Macclesfield Town FC is on Mixlr. Mixlr is a simple way to share l... which usually starts five minutes before kick off. I assume they will be doing a commentary tomorrow. Will post again if I hear either way.


----------



## crocustim (Feb 27, 2017)

Ron Ipstone said:


> Good evening Hamlets. Well done on coming back on Saturday.
> 
> The Silkmen Player HD live is a premium service however there is usually a match commentary broadcast on the MTFC mixlr channel Macclesfield Town FC is on Mixlr. Mixlr is a simple way to share l... which usually starts five minutes before kick off. I assume they will be doing a commentary tomorrow. Will post again if I hear either way.


Ah. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SDE (Feb 27, 2017)

Why are showers so hard to forecast? - BBC Weather


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 28, 2017)

Whichever of us gets through this are going to be playing 4 or even 5 games a week in April ,  as lincoln will be.


----------



## YTC (Feb 28, 2017)

Ron Ipstone said:


> Good evening Hamlets. Well done on coming back on Saturday.
> 
> The Silkmen Player HD live is a premium service however there is usually a match commentary broadcast on the MTFC mixlr channel Macclesfield Town FC is on Mixlr. Mixlr is a simple way to share l... which usually starts five minutes before kick off. I assume they will be doing a commentary tomorrow. Will post again if I hear either way.



*Hamlet


----------



## Scolly (Feb 28, 2017)

YTC said:


> *Hamlet



Well corrected Mishi Jnr


----------



## YTC (Feb 28, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Well corrected Mishi Jnr



Nothing winds me up more.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 28, 2017)

Confirmed, next Tuesday


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 28, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Confirmed, next Tuesday



Anyone seen clunis?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2017)

If he is on the direct Bogota to London flight he will get to Heathrow at 14.45. He maybe going via Spain though so who knows.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 28, 2017)

Can we get the Leatherhead home game (originally scheduled for tonight ) back on ?


----------



## AndyF (Feb 28, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Can we get the Leatherhead home game (originally scheduled for tonight ) back on ?



If only...beer update to follow when I work out what/when fixtures are on!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 28, 2017)

Fingers said:


> If he is on the direct Bogota to London flight he will get to Heathrow at 14.45. He maybe going via Spain though so who knows.



Yeh he's on the 14:45.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2017)

Dodger said:


> Yeh he's on the 14:45.



Poor sod is probably the only person who does not know it is called off ha ha. It might work out better for him next week. His mission was pretty epic.


----------



## NoahGinger (Feb 28, 2017)

So no macc or leatherhead?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 28, 2017)

Dodger said:


> Yeh he's on the 14:45.


What was his mission out there ?


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 28, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> What was his mission out there ?



To bring back a teddy bear that a nice man outside the airport asked him to take


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 1, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> To bring back a teddy bear that a nice man outside the airport asked him to take


just as well he came back direct to Heathrow then! If he had come via Spain the bear would have been left at Madrid airport along with the rest of his luggage.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 1, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> To bring back a teddy bear that a nice man outside the airport asked him to take


If that's what it takes to get us to Wembley, I am sure we wont be the first.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 1, 2017)

Ron Ipstone said:


> Good evening Hamlets. Well done on coming back on Saturday.
> 
> The Silkmen Player HD live is a premium service however there is usually a match commentary broadcast on the MTFC mixlr channel Macclesfield Town FC is on Mixlr. Mixlr is a simple way to share l... which usually starts five minutes before kick off. I assume they will be doing a commentary tomorrow. Will post again if I hear either way.


 Thanks, but please note it's Hamlet NOT Hamlets!


----------



## clog (Mar 1, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Thanks, but please note it's Hamlet NOT Hamlets!



You could argue that he's referring to us, as fans of Dulwich Hamlet, as a group of Hamlets. I quite like that idea myself.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 1, 2017)

I DON'T...WE'RE The Hamlet and have been since 1893! We are a group of Dulwich Hamlet fans...who support a Club who are known as THE HAMLET! Grr!


----------



## clog (Mar 1, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I DON'T...WE'RE The Hamlet and have been since 1893! We are a group of Dulwich Hamlet fans...who support a Club who are known as THE HAMLET! Grr!


That's what I said... Not a major issue and not as though the club was referred to as Dulwich Hamlets.... No need to be rude to someone who is just trying to be nice IMO.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing you guys twice in a week for the cup game and the league game in a fortnight.

Enjoy having The Hamlet down. Smashing bunch of supporters


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 1, 2017)

clog said:


> That's what I said... Not a major issue and not as though the club was referred to as Dulwich Hamlets.... No need to be rude to someone who is just trying to be nice IMO.


 I'm not being rude...believe me if I chose to be rude you would soon see the difference. To me 'Dulwich Hamlets' or 'The Hamlets' both are as annoying as each other.


----------



## clog (Mar 1, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'm not being rude...believe me if I chose to be rude you would soon see the difference. To me 'Dulwich Hamlets' or 'The Hamlets' both are as annoying as each other.


It was just "Hamlets".


----------



## AndyF (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> It was just "Hamlets".[/QU
> 
> Possessive and plural school soon come


----------



## Taper (Mar 2, 2017)

As Anthrax sang, you're Caught in a Mish


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Taper said:


> As Anthrax sang, you're Caught in a Mish


 To be honest...I've lost the fucking will to live.

In case you haven't noticed I simply can't stand anyone getting the name or nickname of our Football club wrong. End of.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest...I've lost the fucking will to live.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed I simply can't stand anyone getting the name or nickname of our Football club wrong. End of.



Hamlets is just the plural of Hamlet. End of.

Funnily enough I had noticed you being rude to someone who was a visitor to our club and just trying to be nice so pulled you up on it as I don't think it's a very pleasant way to behave to someone who is just trying to pass on helpful information.


----------



## Taper (Mar 2, 2017)

Stewart Lee could do a sketch on this: Mishi Moraths of the Hamlets.


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> Hamlets is just the plural of Hamlet. End of.
> 
> Funnily enough I had noticed you being rude to someone who was a visitor to our club and just trying to be nice so pulled you up on it as I don't think it's a very pleasant way to behave to someone who is just trying to pass on helpful information.



Who are you, the self appointed moderator of the board?


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> Who are you, the self appointed moderator of the board?


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

To be fair though, It is Hamlet.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> To be fair though, It is Hamlet.



I don't think I ever said it wasn't. It was the rudeness I was objecting to....


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> To be fair though, It is Hamlet.


and these are Hamlets


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> I don't think I ever said it wasn't. It was the rudeness I was objecting to....



'Thanks, but please note it's Hamlet NOT Hamlets!' - not exactly X-rated is it? Perhaps you read into it a little? 

Either way, the molehill now has a ski-resort.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> 'Thanks, but please note it's Hamlet NOT Hamlets!' - not exactly X-rated is it? Perhaps you read into it a little?
> 
> Either way, the molehill now has a ski-resort.


and yet again you are now policing the forum.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> Hamlets is just the plural of Hamlet. End of.
> 
> Funnily enough I had noticed you being rude to someone who was a visitor to our club and just trying to be nice so pulled you up on it as I don't think it's a very pleasant way to behave to someone who is just trying to pass on helpful information.


 To be honest, I genuinely don't recall that, so please remind me, not necessarily on here, as I'm don't know what you mean.

I genuinely don't mean to be rude about anyone, unless they are rude to me, or annoy me...I am only human! 

Generally, I think I go out of my way to visitors when they come to our ground, and whatever way people perceive me I think I am, in the main, a good ambassador for our Football Club.

As for being perceived' as rude on here....just because I point out strongly that we are NOT called The Hamlets or Dulwich Hamlets...believe me there are much worse ways of phrasing that on here...believe me, I am not being rude on here, merely forthright on something that gets on my nerves, and I have to constantly correct...


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> and these are Hamlets
> View attachment 101396


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> and yet again you are now policing the forum.



If by 'policing the forum' you mean 'having an opinion and expressing it' then call me the chief constable (or any x-rated version thereof).


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> If by 'policing the forum' you mean 'having an opinion and expressing it' then call me the chief constable (or any x-rated version thereof).


No, I mean attempting to shut down discussion.


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> No, I mean attempting to shut down discussion.



Please show me where this attempt to shut down a discussion was. As it seems to me your idea of shutting down a discussion is disagreeing with you.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> Please show me where this attempt to shut down a discussion was. As it seems to me your idea of shutting down a discussion is disagreeing with you.


"either way the molehill now has a ski resort"


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> "either way the molehill now has a ski resort"



Me, expressing that I feel you'd made a huge deal out of what I read as a reasonable point re the name of the club. How is that shutting down discussion? Is it because I've made it into a joke that you don't like?


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> Me, expressing that I feel you'd made a huge deal out of what I read as a reasonable point re the name of the club. How is that shutting down discussion? Is it because I've made it into a joke that you don't like?



You attempting to stop me calling Mishi out on him being rude. Sorry, but I won't shut up just because you don't like it.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, I genuinely don't recall that, so please remind me, not necessarily on here, as I'm don't know what you mean.
> 
> I genuinely don't mean to be rude about anyone, unless they are rude to me, or annoy me...I am only human!
> 
> ...



You don't need to point it out strongly every single time someone does it. It's tedious in the extreme and particularly rude to an opposition fan who at the end of the day was just trying to pass on some useful info. You could have ignored it.


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> You attempting to stop me calling Mishi out on him being rude. Sorry, but I won't shut up just because you don't like it.



Again, where did I tell you to shut up? Or where did I 'attempt to stop you'? You've already done it, I merely commented on it.

I challenged your view, and now I'm unreasonable. You see the disconnect here?


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> You don't need to point it out strongly every single time someone does it. It's tedious in the extreme and particularly rude to an opposition fan who at the end of the day was just trying to pass on some useful info. You could have ignored it.



'Tedious to the extreme.. you could have ignored it..'


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> 'Tedious to the extreme.. you could have ignored it..'


I am not going to ignore it when I see someone being rude to an opposition fan trying to be helpful.

And no I don't see the disconnect. It's not the first time you have tried to shut me up on this forum when I've called something out.


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> Again, where did I tell you to shut up? Or where did I 'attempt to stop you'? You've already done it, I merely commented on it.
> 
> I challenged your view, and now I'm unreasonable. You see the disconnect here?



This. Again. How have I tried to shut you up? Thats a literal impossibility ON THE INTERNET. It seems to me like I challenged your view, like on another thread, and you react to it by calling me 'police' because you don't like it?


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

EITHER WAY - this thread isn't about petty bollocks, it's about an amazing game of football to be had next week. I apologise for my part in de-railing it. As you were.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> This. Again. How have I tried to shut you up? Thats a literal impossibility ON THE INTERNET. It seems to me like I challenged your view, like on another thread, and you react to it by calling me 'police' because you don't like it?



There's really no need to shout like that. It comes across to me like you see yourself as some sort of arbiter of who is allowed to say what on this forum and it's incredibly off putting.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> EITHER WAY - this thread isn't about petty bollocks, it's about an amazing game of football to be had next week. I apologise for my part in de-railing it. As you were.



Perhaps there should be a separate thread for the replay....


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> There's really no need to shout like that. It comes across to me like you see yourself as some sort of arbiter of who is allowed to say what on this forum and it's incredibly off putting.



'Shout' - Incredible. You're on your own wavelength, and long may you ride it.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> 'Shout' - Incredible. You're on your own wavelength, and long may you ride it.



use of capitals on the internet is generally considered to be a proxy for shouting. How Capital Letters Became Internet Code for Yelling


----------



## YTC (Mar 2, 2017)

clog said:


> use of capitals on the internet is generally considered to be a proxy for shouting. How Capital Letters Became Internet Code for Yelling



Ignore the points and focus on internet semantics, strong move. 

I'm out! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

YTC said:


> Ignore the points and focus on internet semantics, strong move.
> 
> I'm out! Enjoy the ride.



Well I didn't ignore the point. I answered it, and you decided to ignore what I wrote and focus on the shouting part. So well done you.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> View attachment 101403


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 2, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> View attachment 101403


This picture has brought me so much joy today.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Having had to see this thread blow a minor comment out of all proportion, in my opinion, I'm not going to respond anymore...except to say...

If you think:

"Thanks, but please note it's Hamlet NOT Hamlets!" is being rude then, generalising to anyone who thinks it is, you really do need to get out more and stop being so sensitive.

I've had to re-read it, and cannot see it as being rude at all... the word 'thanks' wasn't meant to show rudeness.

Perhaps I could have posted:

"Thanks for joining in on our forum. I'm really looking forward to, and am like a little kid inside, before the replay on Tuesday night. Just one minor thing though, as it's something that really gets on my goat, as a 'traditional' long-standing fan, we're NOT 'The Hamlets', nor are we 'Dulwich Hamlets'. Our nickname has always been The Hamlet. an easy mistake to make..."

However, I was posting very quickly, in very limited time, as I was busy at work, hence my shortened version which said much the same thing.

If I genuinely wanted to rude, which I don't as I found every Macclesfield Town I talked to on the day at Champion Hill, as well as their officials, in my fortunate position of being able to go into the Boardroom on a matchday, if I want to, then I would have posted something like:

"FFS you divvy northern twat. At least get our fucking name right!"

But, no I don't want to do rudeness like that and never would. As I say, I'm really looking forward to going up there, and mixing with the home fans, despite the segregation.

Now, perhaps you can see what a genuine rude message would look like from me...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 2, 2017)

Arguments!


----------



## Dodger (Mar 2, 2017)

Loud noises!


----------



## clog (Mar 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Having had to see this thread blow a minor comment out of all proportion, in my opinion, I'm not going to respond anymore...except to say...
> 
> If you think:
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt D (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking forward to the replay next week Hamlets, see you there!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 2, 2017)

Lovely efficiency.


----------



## cigar (Mar 2, 2017)

Eh up hamlets,  a northern twat here


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> and these are Hamlets
> View attachment 101396


 As are this lot:

Tower Hamlets Football Club


----------



## YTC (Mar 3, 2017)

Tiny packs of cigars, the lot of us.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 3, 2017)

YTC said:


> Tiny packs of cigars, the lot of us.


 As the old saying goes, hopefully after Tuesday, Happiness is a team called Hamlet!


----------



## Silkman72 (Mar 3, 2017)

Northern twat , how very rude


----------

